# THE HUNT FOR GOLLUM is up



## childoferu (Jul 17, 2009)

Among other sites, the fan-made film "The Hunt For Gollum" is up on youtube

Thread for "The Hunt For Gollum" Discussion, IMO, I thought it was a great piece of cinematic fan fiction for just $5000


----------



## Arda Frog (Aug 26, 2009)

I thought this would be horrible, yet it was much better than expected!


----------



## childoferu (Aug 26, 2009)

Arda Frog said:


> I thought this would be horrible, yet it was much better than expected!


 
Horrible, why so? I noticed many other people thought this as well,


----------

